# Arabic crested racing pigeons ?



## lordcornwallis

hi has anyone no of this breed ? and can give me some info also does anyone have then in england ? thanks lc


----------



## MaryOfExeter

There are homing breeds that have crests out there. And racing pigeons specifically that have crests. Mostly Jan Aardens. You can get them here. I've never heard of a breed called that though.


----------



## lordcornwallis

i no about the jan ardens infact i once spotted a feral with a back crest, these pigeons seem to be a breed apart ! lc


----------



## Ken do_Mace

I had seen here some looking like a Homer and crested. I didnt know that was for Racing. And they also talking in Arabic.


----------



## orock

Anyone have pics of these crested homers, I'm curious.


----------



## Ken do_Mace

Ken do_Mace said:


> I had seen here some looking like a Homer and crested. I didnt know that was for Racing. And they also talking in Arabic.


I mean the seller is arabic speaking.


----------



## lordcornwallis

there's pictures of them on birdtrader uk website ,lc


----------



## egpigeon

lordcornwallis said:


> there's pictures of them on birdtrader uk website ,lc


Plz add some photos

I'm Arabic speaker and pigeon racer too, maybe we breed some Crested racing pigeons but I want to be sure about what you ask?


----------



## Ken do_Mace

*Arabic crested racing pigeons*


----------



## orock

Wow beautiful birds, Thanks for sharing those pics now I want one two or maybe three.


----------



## Ken do_Mace

youre welcome,, Yes, indeed they are!


----------



## lordcornwallis

thanks ken for that ,they are nice


----------



## First To Hatch

do they race good?


----------



## hasseian_313

i seen a vedio of a bird market in sudia arabia with many of them


----------



## polo963

whts in the nest bowls?


----------



## egpigeon

Nice birds

You can breed pigeon like this in very easy way

you can mix (Arshangels + race pigeons) and you'll get 1st generation (not crested but carrying the gene)
breed the 1st generation pigeons with (inbreed) and you 'll get many crested pigeons + you'll get many lovely color pigeons (Know I'm working to breed crested yellow race pigeons) I got my 1st generation pigeons (Red pigeons carrying crested gene and Dilute gene)
I know it takes long time (about 8 months) but you'll get more benefits 

Regards


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

MaryOfExeter said:


> There are homing breeds that have crests out there. And racing pigeons specifically that have crests. Mostly Jan Aardens. You can get them here. I've never heard of a breed called that though.


 I have never heard of them either. Are they racing pigeons from the middle east ? Someone liked that gene in their homing pigeons and started to select for that trait. I have the "frill gene" in my lines, but I have not selected specifically for it. It is an interesting marker in those genetic lines. I am reminded of some of the offspring I produced as a kid crossing Nuns and Trumpeters to Homers.


----------



## almondman

egpigeon - I like your fan tail in your post. Very nice bird.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

They are nice, I wish I had not seen them, Now I want crests on some of my homers. I feel another project coming along.....


----------



## egpigeon

almondman said:


> egpigeon - I like your fan tail in your post. Very nice bird.


Thank you Almondman


----------



## Andyrew

Ken do_Mace said:


> View attachment 23542
> 
> 
> View attachment 23543
> 
> 
> View attachment 23544


Nice birds!


----------



## hamlet

Hello. I had a white homer with a peak crest. I usually have bad luck with crested birds. I think the peak crest on homers makes their faces longer looking. I am only used to regular homers. The peak crest goes well with round headed and short beaked birds: just my taste. Thanks.


----------



## hamlet

egpigeon said:


> Nice birds
> 
> You can breed pigeon like this in very easy way
> 
> you can mix (Arshangels + race pigeons) and you'll get 1st generation (not crested but carrying the gene)
> 
> Regards


Hello. I suggest crested Iranian High flyer or other flying breed that way at least the athletic quality of the breed is not lost for looks. Thanks.


----------



## chayi

Very good looking birds never seen crested homers.


----------

